# Alpine EQ3342 repaired and a tip



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Well since I received the solder sucker I ordered the other day I decided to put it to use, I have 2 display/controllers for an Alpine 3342 EQ and one hidden component for it. A while back I took both apart because neither one would work on the green color setting, Orange worked fine.

I made note of which bulbs were working and which were not and removed the LCD display from the one that had more bulbs not working. 

I decided to remove the working bulbs from the second display and transfer them to the better display.

Today I did that,

Here is my tip, if you have one of these EQ's and the green does not work on the LCD but all the other green bulbs work, I found out today that under the LCD there are 2 green and one orange bulb on each side of the LCD ( under it), I replaced both green bulbs on one side and neither worked when I turned it on, I had tested the bulbs before soldering them in so I knew they worked, what I found is the right upper green bulb controls the left lower, and the right lower bulb controls the left upper bulb, so if you have good bulbs on one side but not the other none of them will work.


After I got all the bulbs working and replaced the LCD I was having problems with the buttons not working, After some troubleshooting I discovered the cord was damaged about 8 inches from the display unit, I cut the outer rubber off the cord and found 2 wires inside that had the copper exposed, they possibly were touching each other. I cut the cord in half and stripped all the wires than soldered each wire together, taped the connections and put heat shrink over my repair. Now everything works, green, orange, all the controls, it's Perfect again !!!

Got to go, time to plastic polish the plastic over the display.


----------

